# Congratulations Longface...Triplets



## Sheepshape (May 11, 2014)

Some of you may have seen my thread on my old girl Longface(aged 10-11), who was 'retired' last year.
Well, today she has produced triplets....father entirely unknown (thought to be a ram of the neighbour of the same breed).

Fortunately we were around to help her with the two backwards and one forwards birth.

Here she is, Appears to have some milk,but only on one side. Left with two lambs who we are also getting bottle trained as her milk entirely failed at 3 weeks last year).



 



.


----------



## bonbean01 (May 13, 2014)

Wow!  She did it again!!!  Congrats on the lambs and yes, remember her story well...that is one amazing sheep!


----------



## Sheepshape (May 13, 2014)

That takes her up to 29 lambs in her lifetime.......yes,a little flock of her own. I have 4 of her daughters and, I think, 2 of her granddaughters....all excellent mums.

Lamb number one ,named Aria, pictured by the stove above, had a very difficult backwards birth complicated by a quite prolonged hypoxic fit. Yesterday her urine became deep red/brown due to myoglobin (muscle damage sustained in the fit). She passed no urine for 12 hours.... I featured the worst. Then, starts to urinate again, urine clears, appetite returns and currently is leaping around the kitchen and has become my shadow.

Even the old girl has stepped up to the mark. (Whilst being treated very carefully....painkillers, lots of treats, nice cosy lamb pen, and verbal encouragement). I don't think one side of her udder is working,but milking the very swollen side has made that side accessible to her ewe lamb. Her little ram lamb seemed to be utterly dependent on my regular offers of a bottle  in spite of my trying to get him to take the teat up until noon today...then he showed no interest in the lunchtime bottle. He showed no interest again in the afternoon,but stood and nonchalantly knelt and took her rather difficult-to-access old lady's offerings.

"She has to go" says other half....there agin that is exactly what he said 4 years ago....Longface and me know different.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 13, 2014)

Ahhhh, what a wonderful story with a happy ending!  You go Longface!  You can't buy experience like these old gals have!  They might need a little more TLC, but they're worth it.


----------



## bonbean01 (May 13, 2014)

Still in awe of Longface...amazing ewe!!!!  We kept our oldest ewe this year and for the first time ever...she is 7 years old...had twins...beautiful lambs!!!  Told DH about Longface...yes...Dolly will be staying here


----------



## Sheepshape (May 14, 2014)

Bonbean01,a local lady (herself aged 80) had a couple of 16 year old ewes have lambs last year (reported in the local news).....so our old girls may have plenty more years in them yet.


----------

